# Moose had a photo shoot today!



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey all! 
So this morning I took my little Moose over to visit my friend Andrew for a photo shoot we'd been planning for a few months.
I felt a little bad that I didn't have time to groom him completely before we did the shoot so his back nails were a little long in the photos... I'll wake up earlier and trim them next time.
He was so well behaved! He was nervous but I brought his favorite snack, scrambled eggs, with me and that cheered him up and calmed him down. 

Enjoy the photos!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1229758117973_1649700045_518778_3955057_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1229758277977_1649700045_518782_4832891_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._1229758157974_1649700045_518779_347521_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1229758197975_1649700045_518780_1570092_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1229758237976_1649700045_518781_4590910_n.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous and takes wonderful pictures


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG such a pretty pink nose!!! I think the 4th picture is my favorite. He looks like a Pokemon!! Or a.. Pokey-mon?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

that's the best, i like the last one the most.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics! I like the last one the best.
Moose is so clean! Did he just get a bath?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wonderful photos. He is so cute.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice pics. The dark background with him facing you is awesome.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree the last one is my favorite, too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the second one, where the camera is looking down on him and you can just see the tips of his ears  Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic pictures - I *love* the first one!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

